# What is the best preservative for an equipment trailer deck?



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have a used equipment trailer that is well weathered. I am wondering what is the best way to preserve and lenghten the life of the wood deck?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

penetrating oil finish is what I would suggest


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Good quality decking oil would be my choice… anything that soaks in.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I would think a good deck oil would work. If the wood is really dried out, you might need several coats.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm cheeeeeep. I use old motor oil. E/O year.
Applied with a sprayer attachment and compressor. Could use a brush but I feel that the pressure from the compressor does a better job.
I get very little on the ground. 
It never dries. Let it soak in.
Gene


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

We've used motor oil in the past but had a seeping top coat that made for slick work. Used vegetable oil from restaurant fryers works great. We treated my in-laws dock several years ago and it's holding up great. It was treated wood to start with but it really seems to help. Better yet, the veggie oil doesn't run into any EPA problems or ground water contamination. Oh yea, the best part, it's usually *FREE* for the asking when a restaurant changes the fryer oil. Hope this helps. BTKS


----------



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

I learned from Bob Flexner, the finishing expert, that any wood exposed to the elements has its cellulose structure break down from UV. All the hype about the damaging effects of water are just that-hype. Bob recommended a solid body exterior stain, or latex paint, as the best shield against UV and the wood breaking down. Any clear coat that's applied to wood (for example Thomsons Water Seal) is worthless in keeping the wood from softening, and eventually rotting, from sunlight. More pigment in the material=more protection.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That's what i thought about the UV. Wondering if there is a superiior product??


----------



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

I think any good quality solid body exterior stain will be fine. Benj Moore, Behr, etc. should work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I talked to Sherwin Williams today. They didn't think their stains would hold to to equipment driving on and off or throwing and dragging materials on and off. I found some penetrating oil with 99% UV protection called Penofin penetraing oil finish. I'm going to try it. The solid bodied strains on our deck don't stand up to dog and foot traffic for more the about 3 years before they start to peel. Flat work surfaces are tough.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Just put this link on for another thread, may as well finish this one out too ;-))

This is what is fially used http://www.penofin.com/products_logon.shtml


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

I use Herculiner coating. Its tough, UV resistant, and durable. Kit comes with 4 rollers. Prep work is the hardest part of the whole deal. NO WAXES, OILS or RUST. Looks great and lasts. Also helps items from shifting around. Stuff adheres to anything, including you. Equipment trailers are an investment.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Now you tell me ;-))


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry, just saw the posting and thought I would add my 2 cents. Have been using the stuff for years. I have even coated the underside of my trailer fenders with the stuff and reduced rock damage. Beats the spray undercoating hands down.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I was just joking ;-)) I did read the instructions. The decking is 6 yrs old when I got it. The penetrating UV protection is probably better. I would most likely had adhesion problems with the old wood and Herculiner. I have had such a terrible time getting the normal solid body deck stains to last without chipping off, I was very skeptical abut the trlr deck. I think I'll strip the house deck and use this stuff next time on it too.


----------

